# Another noob (to CX that is) question -Sammy Slick tyres



## TonyEnjoyD (6 Sep 2013)

Hi all,

A reg on CC however, I am getting a revolution cross race, but - shock horror - not for much CX, more for the winter commute and a bit of off-roading.
Yes, wind, rain, sleet, snow, frost, ice etc etc so I need tyres that'll be pretty much all-rounders but on a tight budget.

So, I thought I'd ask the experts here... are Schwalbe Sammy Slicks up to it?

Please be gentle with me

T


----------



## Helidoc (6 Sep 2013)

My New Focus Mares came with Schwalbe Racing Ralph's, which I expected I would drop until next summer, as the bike is for winter commuting. To my surprise, the bike is as fast and quiet as my road bike on 23 Gatorskin. A few punctures might make me change the tyres, but not speed, comfort or noise .

Dave


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (8 Sep 2013)

Helidoc said:


> My New Focus Mares came with Schwalbe Racing Ralph's, which I expected I would drop until next summer, as the bike is for winter commuting. To my surprise, the bike is as fast and quiet as my road bike on 23 Gatorskin. A few punctures might make me change the tyres, but not speed, comfort or noise .
> 
> Dave


Cheers Dave, I'll check them out


----------



## Helidoc (8 Sep 2013)

I suspect your Sammy Slicks are just fine, but if you need puncture protection, or start getting visits from the puncture fairy, then a non-cyclocross tyre might be worth it. My dilemma is the same as yours, but for the time being, I am going to see how I get on with the CX tyres.


----------



## Paul.G. (24 Sep 2013)

I ran Sammy slicks through a winter a couple of years back, found them perfect on packed snow and even ice if I rode carefully but puncture protection is not great, you could always add some Fenwick's no tubes sealer into the tubes, I've been using this now for two years, don't want to tempt fate but let's just say, so far so good!!


----------



## Moss (4 Feb 2014)

Schwalbe Durano are good for winter riding and (P.......) protection they also last quite well, but they're not cheap; and you'll need decent tyre levers to fit or remove them. I bought a set of Durano's for £45.00 - 700 x 25


----------

